# Inshore cc boat



## Dog Hunter (Jun 7, 2017)

What's your suggestion on best boat for inshore/near shore.  17-21 ft.  at least five.  Must have higher sides, got an 18 mo old.  Motors?


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 7, 2017)

I really like my Key Largo 2000CC (20').  Nice high sides, cushioned seating all around (which can be removed).  It has a Suzuki motor which I also really like.    

It is well made and handles rough water really well.  It has lots of storage and has better looks and finishes than a standard "fishing" CC.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2017)

I really like my Express H20B Hyperlift with 115 Yamaha 4 stroke.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 7, 2017)

Have a Carolina Skiff 19' w/115 yamaha.  Hit 44 mph this afternoon on lake lanier with the bimini top up.  Was pretty rough this AM.  Very choppy and wind waves.  Couldn't get over 22 mph without taking a BEATING.
Nevertheless, it has plenty of room and works for me.

I've looked a lot into these types of boats....New boats range from $20,000 on up.  Wayyyyy up.

New?  Used?    budget?


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 8, 2017)

Every boat is a compromise...that said, skiffs are popular for GA inshore, with the large tide changes.  Aside from the casting platforms, they can have higher sides than most vee/semi-vee hulls...and give a less-tippy platform at anchor.  The skiffs can (will) ride rougher in chop than a vee hull.  Compromises!


----------



## coastalredneck (Jun 8, 2017)

i like my 176' Key West . its there bay boat. 115 yammie. I would by another one.. need a 20' now that its me, the wife and three youngins.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 8, 2017)

I have a 20ft Sea Hunt, which to me is the perfect boat for a combination of shallow water and going a few miles out.  It only drafts 12 inches and I have a jack plate, but the sides are really high and you stay dry in rougher water.  For such a shallow draft it has an incredibly smooth ride in waves.  It also has an 8' 3" beam so we have plenty of room.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Jun 9, 2017)

Love my Seafox 20' Viper...I went cheap and got the 115, I do wish it had the 150 or even the 175 its rated for. I've had it out 15 miles in the gulf with no problems, fish the jetties here in Jax, eats up chop and keeps you dry and only drafts 11" so I can still get skinny for when the redfish are pushed back up in the creeks. as for the motor...I've got a Yamaha but I'm not too picky as I have friends with all different brands and all have their pluses and minuses


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm gonna put my two cents in on this one. I have a Seahunt Escape 175 with a Johnson 115.  I know a lot of people prefer center consoles but the walkthru works best for me. It feels like a lot more open floor space which makes it versatile. It works for all the fishing spots that I have except one (I only take a jonboat with trolling motor.) I can take the kids out handlining crabs. We can go watch the fireworks and set folding chairs up with a cooler in the back. Just sayin maybe take a look at some dual console walkthrus too.


----------



## Steyr (Jun 9, 2017)

coastalredneck said:


> i like my 176' Key West . its there bay boat. 115 yammie. I would by another one.. need a 20' now that its me, the wife and three youngins.



Bangshakalang  fishes 3 "reel" well, i second that notion...


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm having been asking myself the same question for a while. I am going to purchase a brand new key west 1720 in the near future. I believe they are one of the best all around boats for inshore fishing


----------



## BDD (Jun 9, 2017)

I bought the Triumph 210 in 1999,  it’s the boat made 100% out of one piece molded plastic.  It’s unsinkable
And virtually indestructible.  It looks the same now as it did when I bought it new 18 years ago. It was relatively cheap
Compared to the conventional fiberglass boats. Also much lighter, not as pretty but for the harsh environment of the GA coast
It served us well.  There’s places we go, were we just beach it and let the tide go out and stay until it comes back in, it’s so flat
That the boat ends up about 75 yards from the water just sitting there on it’s side, while we walk back and fish the creeks on the islands.


----------



## blu catz (Jun 11, 2017)

Check out Key West 186 CC


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jun 12, 2017)

This is my excel 22ft bay pro. Love the ride and 2-3ft chop no problem the Yamaha SHO is a perfect dancing partner for it.


----------



## bwbb88 (Jun 13, 2017)

I had a 21ft Carolina Skiff DLV with a 90 yamaha, I loved it but if you were in good chop you'd get soaked. Not so bad unless it was cold out. A good friend of mine gave me some advice when I was looking for a motor. He said go to every marina in the area and see which motor you see the most of. It was yamaha for sure back then. Great outboard plenty of power and never let me down. Best of luck buddy


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 13, 2017)

find a restored 18 or 20' classic Seacraft , best riding and most stable hull ever built.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 13, 2017)

Yamaha is still what I see the most!!!


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 14, 2017)

I've got a skeeter zx 20 bay with a Yamaha 150 fourstroke  that I love. Runs 54 on gps with jack plate and 4 blade with me and 45 gallons of gas.  The 22 has higher sides and is a better option offshore but this boat gets up in a hurry, runs great, and makes fishing in 1 foot of water very doable for when the reds are back in the creeks. 

Regarding motors I'd stick with Yamaha or Suzuki. It's what I see the most of. Put the max hp on whatever you buy and you'll never be sorry. I'd buy any Yamaha or Suzuki but will say there's a big jump between the Suzuki DF140 vs the Yamaha F150. Both are incredible motors but I much prefer the Yamaha when comparing those two motors specifically. Any other combo I'd look at nearby service centers and warranty as the deciding factors.

Also, if you put a power pole on it make sure to pay the extra bit for a 10 or 12 footer. I have an 8 and find myself a foot short way too often.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 14, 2017)

I was going through this last year and looked at pretty much all of the bay boats on line and then at the atl boat show.  I was down to three...robalo, sea hunt and sportsman.
I ended up with a 24.5 foot robalo bay with a 250 yamaha, but they make a 20.5 and 22.5 also.  Irregardless of what you end up with, I recommend a minn kota riptide trolling motor with iPilot. The spot lock feature works great...drop the motor, hit the spot lock button and start fishing.  Last year we pulled up to a snapper reef about the same time as another boat.  We almost had our limits by the time the other guy got his anchor set.  I've had it hold me steady in bob sikes cut on sgi with the tide ripping through.  With the bigger boat i have the 112lb thrust.

Let us know what you decide...it's exciting looking for a new boat!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks to all the suggestions


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Jun 14, 2017)

you can't go wrong with a skeeter either, my buddy also had a zx20 bay and was a great boat, only thing I didn't like was the lack of storage


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 17, 2017)

Normally you want max hp, but not always.  Just read a Boston Whaler performance report that opened my eyes.  Can't remember the boat, but it was rated for 200 hp max.  Comparing the 150 and 200 performance, the 200 only gained one mph, and virtually everything else (cruise, mph, mpg) was identical, except for the price, of course.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 18, 2017)

Apex Predator said:


> Normally you want max hp, but not always.  Just read a Boston Whaler performance report that opened my eyes.  Can't remember the boat, but it was rated for 200 hp max.  Comparing the 150 and 200 performance, the 200 only gained one mph, and virtually everything else (cruise, mph, mpg) was identical, except for the price, of course.



I assume this was comparing the Yamaha fourstrokes? The 150 is a strong 150 and most everyone I've heard says the 200 isn't worth going to. Almost every person I've ever talked to says go with the 150 or jump straight to the 250


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 22, 2017)

Blue wave and pathfinders are great boats. The blue wave will have higher sides than a pathfinder. Nauti star is also a good one. 

Coming from the texas coast, I see a lot of skiffs on the GA coast, which don't handle that well and beat you to death in choppy water. Don't see any of the shallow water boats like Majek, SCB, Shallow sport, Shoalwater and Haynie. Not sure why, as there are plenty of shallow areas around the GA coast. All are great boats for shallow water running, and still handle well in choppy water(some better than others).


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 22, 2017)

SCB... when you have more money than sense, want to run 70+ across the bay, and still run through 8 inches of water. Beautiful boats... just expeeeeeensive.


----------

